# Fuel prices & Speed limits in Spain



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

We're about to head South again, can anyone tell me:

1. What price is diesel in Spain at the moment?

2. I heard somewhere a while ago there new (lower) speed limits being brought into force in Spain. What are the current speed limits for a 3.5 te. motorhome?

And somebody tell me the sun's shining...........

Ray


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Ray diesel has dropped to about €086 depending on whether you go for the ordinary or the super version-and yes the sun is shining it is Holy Week and the easter processions are in full swing. Get the right foot down before it is all over


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan (Oct 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi we are in Malaga it has tried to rain also a little cloudy but very nice, fuel has just gone up to €0.865 for the lower grade gasoil :lol: 
Brian and Marion


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Speed limits in Spain*

Thanks both - it's about £1/litre here in Norfolk, so assuming an exchange rate of 1.10 (hope lives eternal) I make that about 22% saving.

Any takers on the current autovia speed limit for 3.5 te. vehicles in Spain?

Ray


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Diesel in Eroski 82,5 cents Motorhome speed limit 100k on duel and motorways I think?
Weather costa del sol good but clouded over late pm today


----------



## rayhook (May 15, 2005)

*Speed limits in Spain*

I've just found this again, which is what originally started me thinking:

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...speed-limit-and--turns-out-lights-881401.html

I think that last year the speed limit on autovia was 120 Km/h and on dual carriageway 100 Km/h. Question is, what is it now? Have the proposed reductions been implemented?

Ray


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

I knew i had seen it somewhere check out this site Spain 100kph on duel and motorways

http://campervanrental.org/2008/06/how-fast-can-i-drive-that-motorhome.html


----------

